# Gov. Surf Tourny



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anyone going to fish in the gov. surf tourny in ocean county next month.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I've been a judge for many years but this year, at the request of my son, I think I'm fishing it with him. 

It's a good time. Have you fished it before?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Tourny*

No I have not... Hope to get to do it this year if work permits. I missed the early entry deadline so I will have to do it the day of the tourny. Never even fished that far north before. I have been wanting to fish up in the Raritan Bay area but something always comes up.


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

I will be fishing the tournament. What are the tides?


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

rgking03 said:


> No I have not... Never even fished that far north before.


If you are used to the typical flat South Jersey beach then you will be in for a new experience. There is more pronounced structure up that way; the surfline is full of dramatic depth differences. 

I love fishing in the Northernmost buggy access (Gillikin's) but I swear, that beach just exhausts me; it must have a 5 on 12 pitch up from the water's edge.



cfishigotu said:


> I will be fishing the tournament. What are the tides?


From http://www.saltwatertides.com/cgi-local/newjersey.cgi

Sunday Oct. 2, 2005

Low - 1:18 AM
High - 7:26 AM
Low - 1:33 PM
High - 7:34 PM 

Sunrise - 5:54 AM

Moon Visible - 2% (New Moon on the 3rd)


----------

